# Mandatory ‘Big Brother’ Black Boxes In All New Cars From 2015



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A bill already passed by the Senate and set to be rubber stamped by the House would make it mandatory for all new cars in the United States to be fitted with black box data recorders from 2015 onwards.
Section 31406 of Senate Bill 1813 (known as MAP-21), calls for "Mandatory Event Data Recorders" to be installed in all new automobiles and legislates for civil penalties to be imposed against individuals for failing to do so.
"Not later than 180 days after the date of enactment of this Act, the Secretary shall revise part 563 of title 49, Code of Federal Regulations, to require, beginning with model year 2015, that new passenger motor vehicles sold in the United States be equipped with an event data recorder that meets the requirements under that part," states the bill.

http://www.infowars.com/mandatory-big-brother-black-boxes-in-all-new-cars-from-2015/


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Haha I'm safe...new cars are fugly and I can't picture myself in a 2015 model anytime soon..especially with a black box in it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

By the time I can afford a car made in 2015 or later, I'll be the old fart driving 50mph in the slow lane of the highway with a box of Kleenex in the back window.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USAF286 said:


> Haha I'm safe...new cars are fugly and I can't picture myself in a 2015 model anytime soon..especially with a black box in it!


Makes two of us.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm with Bruce...my current car is a 2001 with over 200K miles on it, and I'm not going to replace it until I wreck it or it falls apart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

frank said:


> I'm with Bruce...my current car is a 2001 with over 200K miles on it, and I'm not going to replace it until I wreck it or it falls apart.


Mine is a 1995 with 121K on it.....I'm going to drive it until it dies.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

What's with the "Big Brother" in the title? Some kind of government conspiracy with these gadgets? They're a great tool to tell the story of events prior to a CRASH. Duh.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

WWTS - What Would Tim Say about this? It's funny how "Big Brother" Democrats like him support these ideas until they are on the recieving end of the data. 

Even some LEO's are very hypocritical about these issues, they are all in favor of "black boxes" until it is put in their cruiser.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

They can keep their new cars. Other than the 'high end' stuff they're so occupied with milage that it'll be like driving lawn mowers. I have my '72 with app. 89k, my '97 with 71k, and a '95 with 49k.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

firefighter39 said:


> Even some LEO's are very hypocritical about these issues, they are all in favor of "black boxes" until it is put in their cruiser.


 They already are and have been for a few years now. Would you embrace a black box on your pumper or ladder truck? Speaking of which, I wonder if heavy trucks are exempt from this legislation?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> They already are and have been for a few years now. Would you embrace a black box on your pumper or ladder truck? Speaking of which, I wonder if heavy trucks are exempt from this legislation?


No, I do not embrase the idea of black boxes!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Heavy trucks are not exempt


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well obviously none of you are working those "lucrative details and overtime" like I am or you could afford a 2006 GMC Crew Cab like I drive. 

Or would drive if I could afford to put gas in it.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hear ya MTC, sounds like it's serving you well though. Just over 23k a year you do a bit of commuting. My milage is low because I don't have a life.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Geeh another great bill by this 'awesome" administration.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I believe that these "black boxes" are an infringement on a car owner's privacy. If one wants an EDR in their private vehicle, then it could be available as an option. I just want a car that drives and is safe. I don't need to know what my car was doing prior to a crash and I certainly don't think it's the government's business to be able to acquire this information without my consent. There are tried and true methods of investigating crashes that have served well for many years.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

firefighter39 said:


> No, I do not embrase the idea of black boxes!


That's what Tim Murray said


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> I believe that these "black boxes" are an infringement on a car owner's privacy. If one wants an EDR in their private vehicle, then it could be available as an option. I just want a car that drives and is safe. I don't need to know what my car was doing prior to a crash and I certainly don't think it's the government's business to be able to acquire this information without my consent. There are tried and true methods of investigating crashes that have served well for many years.


The down side to that is if you're in a crash it becomes public information. If someone hits and kills my wife and kids she can't tell her side of the story, so I'd be writing the affidavit myself to acquire the data information if I had to.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

black boxes today, GPS tomorrow.

remember that article where they wanted to start taxing the mileage on your car because people weren't buying as much gas ( less fuel taxes ) thanks to better mpg in the new cars ?

or the "fly over " tolls on 128 ?

late for work one morning ? speeding ticket comes in the mail next week.

TSA is now out on the roads. they need something to do. random "terrorist" checks on you black box ?

yeah, i'm a little, silly paranoid freak,but the potential government abuse for this stuff could be huge .


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> black boxes today, GPS tomorrow.
> 
> remember that article where they wanted to start taxing the mileage on your car because people weren't buying as much gas ( less fuel taxes ) thanks to better mpg in the new cars ?
> 
> ...


Paranoid? I don't think so. The founding fathers talked of this type of government abuse before they sat down and wrote the constitution. If they saw the size of the federal government today...they would either laugh or cry.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> They already are and have been for a few years now. Would you embrace a black box on your pumper or ladder truck? Speaking of which, I wonder if heavy trucks are exempt from this legislation?


Our newest rig has one, I believe it is a NFPA requirement now. I'm ok with them in the rigs but not my personal vehicle. I own my vehicle and it is my business what I do with it. I agree with the above posters, the current accident recon folks do a great job reconstructing wrecks with great precision and our founding fathers would have strokes if they found out the govt wanted to make a law allowing them the capability to track personal property without consent.


----------

